
Bug causes YAM cryptocurrency to implode two days after launch - samizdis
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/13/yam_cryptocurrency_bug_governance/
======
samizdis
> It's not as if cryptocurrency investors couldn't have seen this coming. The
> project's GitHub repo states explicitly that there's been no audit of the
> code.

